
Biertan fortified church - vezycash
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biertan_fortified_church
======
vezycash
Cure for divorce

A 16th century chamber in the fortress of Biertan (Romania) where all the
couples that wanted to divorce were forced to live with only one item of
everything: one bed, one spoon, one chair, etc. before breaking up. Only one
couple in 300 years ended up divorcing.

